# St helen michigan atv jamboree 8/13,14,15 2010



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

The ST. Helen ATV Jamboree (St Helen Michigan) is scheduled of August 13,14 and 15 2010. 
It was the first year of the event last year and we had a BLAST! As of last year the Mud Bog And the Pulls were open to UTVs. I am waiting on more information at this point to see if there will be more. Here are a few pics of us from last year to give you an idea of what to expect!


































Good Fun! Great People! AWESOME EVENT! I will be sure to add information as I get it!


----------

